# خطيئة أدم



## nightelf (17 يونيو 2010)

كثيرا مايتبادر إلى ذهنى هذا السؤال؟

لقد كان أدم متنعما فى الجنة ونعيمها .من الذى جرة لعمل الخطيئة؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يونيو 2010)

> لقد كان أدم متنعما فى الجنة ونعيمها .من الذى جرة لعمل الخطيئة؟


خبث الشيطان .


----------



## nightelf (17 يونيو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> خبث الشيطان .


 
لماذا حكم على أدم بالموت ولم يحكم على الشيطان؟

لماذا تحمل أدم وحدة تبعات هذا الخبيث؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (17 يونيو 2010)

> لماذا حكم على أدم بالموت ولم يحكم على الشيطان؟
> 
> لماذا تحمل أدم وحدة تبعات هذا الخبيث؟


ومن قال ان الشيطان لم يحكم عليه بالموت ؟؟؟
ومن قال ان الشيطان لم يتحمل نتائج ذلك الفعل ؟؟؟


----------



## Twin (17 يونيو 2010)

nightelf قال:


> لماذا حكم على أدم بالموت ولم يحكم على الشيطان؟
> 
> لماذا تحمل أدم وحدة تبعات هذا الخبيث؟


 
*لأنه هو من أخطأ *
*بس من قال لك أن الشيطان لم يحكم عليه*
*الشيطان حُكم عليه بالموت الأبدي والألقاء بالنار قبل خلقة أدم حتي *

*ولكن هنا الشيطان أغوي أدم وأدم تناسي حب الله ووصيته له وخالفها وعن تكبر بكونه سيصير كالله وهذا ما أخبرته به حواء أمرأته وهو سار ورأها *

*فهنا الشيطان أغوي وأدم وأمرأته أخطأوا والأثنين نزل عليهما العقاب*
*أدم عقاب بالموت الروحي والأدبي والأبدي وأيضاً الجسدي *
*والشيطان -وهو معقاب أصلاً- وضع عليه لعنه جديدة ووضعت معن عدواة التي تكللت بالأنتصار بعمل الصليب*​


----------



## أحـمد ديـدات (18 يونيو 2010)

*أهلاً بالجميع*
 



> *ولكن هنا الشيطان أغوي أدم وأدم تناسي حب الله ووصيته له وخالفها وعن تكبر بكونه سيصير كالله وهذا ما أخبرته به حواء أمرأته وهو سار ورأها
> *


​


> *
> *​




*ما الدليل على أن الشيطان قام بإغـواء آدم ...؟*




> *خبث الشيطان . *




*ما الدليل على ذلك... ؟*

*أريد أن أفهم الموضوع جيداً  حتى تكون إجابتي واضحة فتحملوني رجاءً ....!*
*.*​​​


----------



## حمورابي (18 يونيو 2010)

*تحية
أتمنى للأحبة ومن أراد الغوص في موضوع الخطيئة الأصلية  أن يتفضل الى هذا الرابط ويقوم بالمطالعة لساعة واحد . 

الخطيئة الأصلية*


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 يونيو 2010)

يروي الفصل الثالث من سفر التكوين قصّة معصية الزوج البشريّ الأوّل. فبعد أن وضع الله الزوجين 

الأوّلين في الفردوس وسخّر كل شيء لهما، إذ أعطاهما الحيوانات كي يسودا عليها والنباتات ليأكلا 

منها، " رأى الله جميع ما صنعه فإذا هو حسنٌ جدًا " (تك ا : 31). ولكن، قبل أنْ يخرج الله من 

الفردوس، ترك الوصية التالية: " وأمر الرب الإله الإنسان قائلاً: من جميع أشجار الجنّة تأكل وأمّا شجرة 

معرفة الخير والشرّ فلا تأكل منها، فإنّك يوم تأكل منها تموت موتًا " (تك 2: 16 - 17). هذه الوصيّة 

ستكون الأداة التي ستستخدمها الحيّة المجرّبة للإيقاع بآدم وحوّاء في شباك المعصية. وردّة فعل 

البعض عندما يقرأون النصّ قراءة سطحيّة هي التعليق والقول: لو لم تكن هنالك وصيّة لما كانت هناك 

خطيئة ! ويضيفون: لماذا أعطى الله مثل هذه الوصيّة؟ وهل ضاقت عينه بثمرة أكلها الإنسان؟ 

والسؤال الذي يفرض نفسه هو: ما هو دور الشريعة أو الوصايا؟ أهي لمصلحة الإنسان أم للإيقـاع به؟



دور الوصيّة

تُعْتبر الوصايا والشرائع من الدعامات الأساسيّة التي تقوم عليها كل حياة دينيّة ونجدها فى الأديان 

كافّة، لكن كثيرًا من الناس ينظرون إليها كعائق يُكَبّل حرّيّتهم ويمنعهم من التمتّع بمباهج الحياة، 

فيصبح الدين في نظرهم مرادفًا لكلمة " لا " والله يصبح ذلك القاضي المتربّص بالإنسان لكي 

يضبطه في المعصية. وبذلك تصبح الشريعة مصدرًا للمعاصي والخطايا. فمثل هذا الفهم للوصيّة 

يسيء إلى مَن أعطى الوصيّة ويشوِّه الغاية منها. هذا السؤال حول دور الشريعة يطرحه القدّيس 

بولس بدقّة وعمق في رسائله فيقول: " فماذا نقول، أتكون الشريعة خطيئة؟ " ولكنه يضيف فورا: " معاذ الله " (روما 7: 7)


ثمّ يقول مع أبناء آدم: " ولكنّي لم أعرف الخطيئة إلاّ بالشريعة " (روما 7: 7). وهنا لا بدّ من أنْ نطرح السؤال: هل العلاقة بين الشريعة والخطيئة هي علاقة سببيّة أم هي كاشف يبيِّن سلوك الإنسان؟ فعندما يأمر الله الإنسان " لا تقتل "، فمعنى ذلك أنّ لدى الإنسان القدرة والإمكانية على القيام بفعل القتل. وعندما نفهم العلاقة بين الشريعة والخطيئة كعلاقة سببيّة، تصبح الشريعة مصدرًا للخطيئة. إنّ



   إنّ  معضلة العلاقة بين الشريعة والخطيئة تكمن في مَن يستخدم هذه الشريعة وفي غايته من 

استخدامها. والغريب أنّ الحيّة المُجَرّبَة هي أوّل من يتكلّم عن وصيّة الله، وكلماتها الأولى التي 

توجّهها إلى المرأة تتناول موضوع الوصيّة بالتحديد. " فقالت للمرأة: أيقينا قال الله: لا تأكلا من 

جميع أشجار الجنة؟ " (تك 3: 1). بالواقع أنّ الخطيئة تستعمل الشريعة لإغرائنا والإيقاع بنا. 

فالوصيّة وضعها الله أصلاً لحماية الحياة من عبث حرّيّتنا الوليدة ولوقايتنا من استعمال حرّيّتنا 

الخاطئ: " وقال الله من جميع شجر الجنّة تأكل، وأمّا شجرة معرفة الخير والشر فلا تأكل منها، فإنك 

يوم تأكل منها تموت موتّا " (تك 2: 16-17). فالوصيّة إذًا هي لإبعاد الموت عنّا، والسرّ وفقَ القدّيس 

بولس هو كيف تتحوّل الوصيّة من مصدر حياة إلى مصدر موت: " فإذا بالوصيّة التي هي سبيل إلى 

الحياة قد صارت لى سبيلاً إلى الموت " (روما 7: 10). لقد طرأ تبدّل على غاية الوصيّة وأصبحت 

سبيلاً إلى الموت، وهنا يكمن اللغز. وفكّ طلاسمه يبدأ بالسؤال: مَن يستخدم هذه الوصيّة؟ فبين 

الإنسان ووصيّة الله يدخل عنصر غريب هو الحيّة المُجَرّبة. وطبيعة المُجَرّب هي تشويه الحقيقة، 

فالمُجَرِّب يحتاج دومًا إلى قناع ليخفي مقاصده الحقيقيّة. 



 فتحت ستار   السعي إلى الخير، يدفعنا المجرِّب إلى ارتكاب الخطيئة، وهذا هو الخداع؛ فالغاية 

المعلنة شيء والنوايا الحقيقية أمر آخر، وقد وصفه يسوع في إنجيل يوحنا قائلاً: 
" كان منذ البدء قتّالاً للناس ولم يثبت على الحقّ لأنه ليس فيه شيء من الحقّ، فإذا تكلّم بالكذب تكلّم بما عنده لأنّه كذّاب وأبو الكذب "
 (يوحنا 8: 44). 

فالمجرّب يستعمل كلّ الوسائل ليوقع الإنسان في حبائله، بما فيها الوصيّة، إذ يشوّه الغاية منها. وهذا العمل يسمّيه القدّيس بولس الإغراء والغواية: " ذلك بأنّ الخطيئة قد انتهزت الفرصة سبيلاً فأغوتني بالوصيّة وبها أماتتني " (روما 7: 11).
 

فليست العلّة في الوصيّة، لأنّها صالحة ومقدّسة: " الشريعة إذًا مقدّسة والوصيّة مقدّسة عادلة صالحة " (روما 7: 12)، ولكن العلّة، كل العلّة، في مَن يتذرّع بها تحقيقًا لمآربه: " فهل صار الصالح سببًا لموتي؟ معاذ الله! ولكن الخطيئة، ليَظْهَرَ أنّها خطيئة، أورثتني الموت، متذرِّعة بما هو صالح، لتبلغ الخطيئة أقصى حدود الخطيئة، متذرّعة بالوصيّة " (روما 7: 13). ويمكن القول إنّ الحيّة استخدمت الوصيّة للإيقاع بالإنسان في المعصية وإحداث القطيعة مع الله


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 يونيو 2010)

*



			ما الدليل على أن الشيطان قام بإغـواء آدم ...؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


راجع القصة في التكوين 3 


1 وَكَانَتِ الْحَيَّةُ احْيَلَ جَمِيعِ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا الرَّبُّ الالَهُ فَقَالَتْ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «احَقّا قَالَ اللهُ لا تَاكُلا مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟» 
2 فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْاةُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَاكُلُ 
3 وَامَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لا تَاكُلا مِنْهُ وَلا تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلَّا تَمُوتَا». 
4 فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا! 
5 بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ». 
6 فَرَاتِ الْمَرْاةُ انَّ الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ. 
7 فَانْفَتَحَتْ اعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَلِمَا انَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَانِ. فَخَاطَا اوْرَاقَ تِينٍ وَصَنَعَا لانْفُسِهِمَا مَازِرَ. 
8 وَسَمِعَا صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ مَاشِيا فِي الْجَنَّةِ عِنْدَ هُبُوبِ رِيحِ النَّهَارِ فَاخْتَبَا ادَمُ وَامْرَاتُهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ فِي وَسَطِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ. 
9 فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ: «ايْنَ انْتَ؟». 
10 فَقَالَ: «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ لانِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَاتُ». 
11 فَقَالَ: «مَنْ اعْلَمَكَ انَّكَ عُرْيَانٌ؟ هَلْ اكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي اوْصَيْتُكَ انْ لا تَاكُلَ مِنْهَا؟» 
12 فَقَالَ ادَمُ: «الْمَرْاةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي هِيَ اعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَاكَلْتُ». 
13 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «مَا هَذَا الَّذِي فَعَلْتِ؟» فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْاةُ: «الْحَيَّةُ غَرَّتْنِي فَاكَلْتُ». 
14 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لانَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هَذَا مَلْعُونَةٌ انْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعِينَ وَتُرَابا تَاكُلِينَ كُلَّ ايَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ. 
15 وَاضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْاةِ وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَاسَكِ وَانْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». 
16 وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «تَكْثِيرا اكَثِّرُ اتْعَابَ حَبَلِكِ. بِالْوَجَعِ تَلِدِينَ اوْلادا. وَالَى رَجُلِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ». 
17 وَقَالَ لِادَمَ: «لانَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِ امْرَاتِكَ وَاكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي اوْصَيْتُكَ قَائِلا: لا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا مَلْعُونَةٌ الارْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ ايَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. 
18 وَشَوْكا وَحَسَكا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ وَتَاكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ. 
19 بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَاكُلُ خُبْزا حَتَّى تَعُودَ الَى الارْضِ الَّتِي اخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لانَّكَ تُرَابٌ وَالَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ».​​*


----------



## أحـمد ديـدات (18 يونيو 2010)

*تحية للجميع *​ 
*إبن يسوع تقول :*​ 


> *راجع القصة في التكوين 3 *
> *1 وَكَانَتِ الْحَيَّةُ احْيَلَ جَمِيعِ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا الرَّبُّ الالَهُ فَقَالَتْ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «احَقّا قَالَ اللهُ لا تَاكُلا مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟» *
> *2 فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْاةُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَاكُلُ *
> *3 وَامَّا ثَمَرُ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لا تَاكُلا مِنْهُ وَلا تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلَّا تَمُوتَا». *
> ...


 
*قرأتها قبل ذلك مراراً يا عزيزي لكن يبدو أنه حدث لك لبس في فهم سؤالي,أو أنك لم تقرأ كتابك بتمعن, بل لا أستبعد أنه قد حدث الأمرين... !*​ 
*لقد طلبت دليلاً على إغواء الشيطان لآدم, فإذا بك تأتيني بإغواء الشيطان لحواء ....!*​ 

*



1 وَكَانَتِ الْحَيَّةُ احْيَلَ جَمِيعِ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا الرَّبُّ الالَهُ فَقَالَتْ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «احَقّا قَالَ اللهُ لا تَاكُلا مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟» 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *2 فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْاةُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَاكُلُ *​


 



> *4 فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا! *​


 
*فأين ورد أن الحية [الشيطان] قد أغوت آدم عليه السـلام ..؟!*
*.*
*هل هناك دليل على ذلك أم ننتقل لنقطة أخرى ...؟!*
*.*​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 يونيو 2010)

أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> *تحية للجميع *​
> *إبن يسوع تقول :*​
> 
> 
> ...



الشيطان اغوي ادم عن طريق حواء امرأته

ليس عن طريق الشيطان مباشره

هل هناك اعتراضات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أحـمد ديـدات (18 يونيو 2010)

ava_kirolos_son قال:


> الشيطان اغوي ادم عن طريق حواء امرأته


 
*الحقيقة أن آدم لم يُغو يا عزيزي ,بل المراة هي التي أُغويت ياعزيزي ..! *

*1تيموثاوس*
*14 وَآدَمُ لَمْ يُغْوَ، لكِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ أُغْوِيَتْ فَحَصَلَتْ فِي التَّعَدِّي.*
*.*​


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2010)

أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> *ما الدليل على أن الشيطان قام بإغـواء آدم ...؟*​


 
*لم يغوى آدم في شخصه بل ُأغويت حواء المأخوذة من أضلاع آدم *
تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 14 
وَآدَمُ لَمْ يُغْوَ لَكِنَّ *الْمَرْأَةَ أُغْوِيَتْ* فَحَصَلَتْ فِي التَّعَدِّي​*لكن آدم تعدى أقوال الله بأكله من الشجرة كاسرًا الوصية المسندة إليه *

*لقد كان تقرير حواء عن الشجرة *
*جيدة للأكل *
*بهجة للعيون *
*شهية للنظـــــر *
التكوين 3 : 6 
*فَرَاتِ* الْمَرْاةُ انَّ الشَّجَرَةَ *جَيِّدَةٌ* لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا *بَهِجَةٌ* لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ الشَّجَرَةَ *شَهِيَّةٌ* لِلنَّظَرِ. 
فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ *وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ*. ​


أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> *ما الدليل على خبث الشيطان ... ؟*


 

*خبث الشيطان ظهر في طريقة عرضة *
التكوين 3 : 5 
بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ 
*تَنْفَتِحُ* اعْيُنُكُمَا 
*وَتَكُونَانِ* كَاللهِ 
*عَارِفَيْنِ* الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. 
​*تَنْفَتِحُ أي هناك رؤية أفضل *
*وَتَكُونَانِ أي هناك حالة افضل *
*عَارِفَيْنِ أي هنـاك معرفـة أفضل *

*وهذا هو الخبث تقديم ما هو أسوء على أنه الأفضل* 
*وبتصديق ُخبث الخبيث ... تحدث الخسارة *

*وبتصديق الله ( الكاره للخُبث ) ... ُتحصِّل النجاة *


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (18 يونيو 2010)

أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> *الحقيقة أن آدم لم يُغو يا عزيزي ,بل المراة هي التي أُغويت ياعزيزي ..! *
> 
> *1تيموثاوس*
> *14 وَآدَمُ لَمْ يُغْوَ، لكِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ أُغْوِيَتْ فَحَصَلَتْ فِي التَّعَدِّي.*
> *.*​



الاصحاح3

10 فقال سمعت صوتك في الجنة فخشيت لاني عريان فاختبات. 11 فقال من اعلمك انك عريان.هل اكلت من الشجرة التي اوصيتك ان لا تاكل منها. 12 فقال ادم المراة التي جعلتها معي هي اعطتني من الشجرة فاكلت.

وضحت ما تريد المزيد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2010)

أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> *الحقيقة أن آدم لم يُغو يا عزيزي ,بل المراة هي التي أُغويت ياعزيزي ..! *​


 

*الشيطان يستخدم أي وسيلة للإيقاع بالإنسان ( فمن الممكن أن يستخدم الزوجة للإيقاع بالرجل )*

*وفي موضوعنا أغوى حواء للإيقاع بآدم*


----------



## أحـمد ديـدات (18 يونيو 2010)

*أهلاً أستاذ فريدي*

*



لكن آدم تعدى أقوال الله بأكله من الشجرة كاسرًا الوصية المسندة إليه 

لقد كان تقرير حواء عن الشجرة 
جيدة للأكل 
بهجة للعيون 
شهية للنظـــــر 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



التكوين 3 : 6 
فَرَاتِ الْمَرْاةُ انَّ الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. 
فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ. ​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​وأين الدليل الكتابي على أن آدم كان يعرف أن التفاحة كانت من شجرةالحياة ؟؟ الكتاب يعكس لنا قضية جهل آدم بحقيقة التفاحة في قوله 
​​تكوين 3
12 فَقَالَ آدَمُ: «الْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي هِيَ أَعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَأَكَلْتُ».


لذلك سأل الرب المرأة فقال

تكوين 3
13 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «مَا هذَا الَّذِي فَعَلْتِ؟» فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «الْحَيَّةُ غَرَّتْنِي فَأَكَلْتُ».
​
.

إذاً آدم لا علم له بما حدث, فالمرأة أعطته تفاحة من الشجرة ولم تخبره بأنها من الشجرة المُحرمة ....فما الدليل الكتابي أن آدم عرف أنها من الشجرة المُحرمة ....؟





وهذا هو الخبث تقديم ما هو أسوء على أنه الأفضل 
وبتصديق ُخبث الخبيث ... تحدث الخسارة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
شكراً على هذه الإجابة الوافية 
.​*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (18 يونيو 2010)

يسوع المسيح بذل نفسه ليفدى العالم


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2010)

أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> *وأين الدليل الكتابي على أن* *آدم كان يعرف* *...*


 



*هذا هو النص الكتابي بأن* *الوصية كانت ل**آدم* ​

تكوين : 2 
16 *وَاوْصَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ* *ادَمَ* *قَائِلا*: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ *شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ* *تَاكُلُ* اكْلا 
17 وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ *فَلا تَاكُلْ* مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ». ​

​*شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ .... وليس تفاحة *

*في مناقشة أمور الله لابد من الدقة في التعبير *


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (18 يونيو 2010)

*مش عارف ليه الاخوة بيحبوا يطرحوا خمسين موضوع للنفاش مع بعض
ياريت شوية نظام في الحوار يا جماعة
الموضوع عن خطية آدم
تحت الاجابة عنه
من لم يفهم الاجابة فليتفضل يسأل مرة أخري
من لديه سؤال في شئ آخر فليتفضل بطرح موضوع جديد
​*


----------



## أحـمد ديـدات (18 يونيو 2010)

*أهلاً أستاذ فريدي مرة أخرى*
*.*

*أرجو منك يا عزيزي مُستقبلا أن لا تقتطع كلامي وتجيب على أشياء لم أطلبها ,فأنا كان طلبي واضح وهو توضيح النص الكتابي الذي يذكر أن آدم كان يعرف أن ما أكله كان من الشجرة المُحرمة ,فما دخل الوصية بالأمر(؟) , آدم عرف أن هناك شجرة مُحرمة ,وهذا شئ مُنتهي أمره ,لكن أنا أريد دليل كتابي على أنه كان يعرف أن ما أعطته إياه حواء كان من هذه الشجرة , فكما واضح أنه لم يكن يعرف ذلك ....!*
*.*

*منتظر دليل إن كان يوجد أو ننتقل لنقطة أخرى *
*.*

*تحياتي لك *
​


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2010)

اخوتي *المباركون*

نحن أبناء الله الحي الذي خلق كل شيئ بحكمة ونظام وترتيب والهنا ليس اله فوضى.


المزامير الأصحاح 104 العدد 24 *مَا أَعْظَمَ أَعْمَالَكَ يَا رَبُّ! كُلَّهَا بِحِكْمَةٍ صَنَعْتَ. مَلآنَةٌ الأَرْضُ مِنْ غِنَاكَ. *

 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 14 العدد 40 *وَلْيَكُنْ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ بِلِيَاقَةٍ وَبِحَسَبِ تَرْتِيبٍ. *

 علينا الا نشجع على تشتيت المواضيع *بردود منا *على أسئلة خارجة عن الموضوع.

حذفت جميع المشاركات الخارجة عن موضوع حطيئة آدم وأنا أعرف مقدار تعبكم في كتابتها وأيضا فيمتها. ولكن النظام ضروري في حفظ الكرة الأرضية في مسارها.

الرب يبارك خدمتنا جميعا من أجل خلاص النفوس.


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2010)

أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> *توضيح النص الكتابي الذي يذكر أن آدم كان يعرف أن ما أكله كان من الشجرة المُحرمة *​


 

*ُأستاذنا العزيز *

*وجود معلومة من الكتاب لا يضر الموضوع *

*ولكن بهدوء وضح قصدك فنجيبك بكل سرور *

*الإجابة في النص الكتابي التالي : *
التكوين : 3 
11 فَقَالَ: «*مَنْ اعْلَمَكَ* انَّكَ عُرْيَانٌ؟ *هَلْ اكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ* الَّتِي *اوْصَيْتُكَ انْ لا تَاكُلَ مِنْهَا؟*» 
12 فَقَالَ ادَمُ: «الْمَرْاةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي *هِيَ اعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ* فَاكَلْتُ». 

​*لقد سأل الرب آدم سؤال محدد ( الشجرة التي أوصيتك أن لا )*

*فأجاب آدم إجابة محددة ( هِيَ اعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ ) ... الشجرة بالــ التعريف *

*تعني الكلام عن شجرة بعينها وليست أي شجرة *

*فالسؤال كان عن الشجرة *

*وإجابة آدم كانت عن نفس الشجرة*

*ولم يقل أي شجرة تقصد يارب 

*
*لأن آدم كان يعرف ماذا يقصد الله الذي أعطاه عقلاً وذاكرة تتحمل *
*أن يتذكر جميع أسماء الحيوانات التي سماها حين أتى الله بها إليه ليدعوها بأسمائها *
التكوين 2 : 19 
*وَجَبَلَ* الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ* كُلَّ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ* 
وَكُلَّ طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ *فَاحْضَرَهَا* الَى ادَمَ لِيَرَى 
*مَاذَا يَدْعُوهَا* وَكُلُّ مَا دَعَا بِهِ ادَمُ 
ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ فَهُوَ اسْمُهَا. 
​*إذا آدم كان له العقل الذي يعرف فكر الله دون تشويش *


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2010)

أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> *أهلاً أستاذ فريدي مرة أخرى*
> 
> *.*
> *أرجو منك يا عزيزي مُستقبلا أن لا تقتطع كلامي وتجيب على أشياء لم أطلبها *​


​أهلا بك استاذ أحمد
سأترك الرد على رجاءك هذا للأخ فريدي عندما يدخل المنتدى.
وسأرد على سؤالك التالي لأن الحوار مفتوح للجميع.​ 




أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> * فأنا كان طلبي واضح وهو توضيح النص الكتابي الذي يذكر أن آدم كان يعرف أن ما أكله كان من الشجرة المُحرمة ,فما دخل الوصية بالأمر(؟) , آدم عرف أن هناك شجرة مُحرمة ,وهذا شئ مُنتهي أمره ,لكن أنا أريد دليل كتابي على أنه كان يعرف أن ما أعطته إياه حواء كان من هذه الشجرة , فكما واضح أنه لم يكن يعرف ذلك ....!*
> ​


 
أجدُ في كلامك عن آدم أنه لم يكن يعرف أن ما أكله كان من الشجرة المحرمة *افتراضا* منك أن الله أوصى آدم بالإمتناع عن أكل شجرة معرفة الخير والشر دون أن  يحددها له. حاشا يا استاذ أن ننعت الله بالتقصير!!! الله قدوس وبعيد عن النقص والخبث والتضليل.

الله قال لآدم :
تكوين 3 عدد 11 فَقَالَ: «مَنْ اعْلَمَكَ انَّكَ عُرْيَانٌ؟* هَلْ اكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي اوْصَيْتُكَ انْ لا تَاكُلَ مِنْهَا؟*» 


رد آدم واضح وصريح لأنه حاول أن يلقي تبعية خطأه على حوا فقال:
تكوين 3 عدد 11  فَقَالَ ادَمُ: «*الْمَرْاةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي هِيَ اعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَاكَلْتُ». *

*ولم يقل* : "لم أكن أ*عرف أن ما أعطتني إياه حواء كان من هذه الشجرة* " ...  استعملت كلماتك للتوضيح.

*هل يعقل أن الله لم يُعَرِّفْ آدم بشجرة معرفة الخير والشر،* وهو الكلي القداسة والكمال ، خلق الإنسان لكي يحبه وخلق له الأرض وما عليها والفلك من أجله، وباركه وأعطاه سلطانا عليها كما يقول الكتاب المقدس:

تكوين 3 عدد 28 *وَبَارَكَهُمُ* اللهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «اثْمِرُوا وَاكْثُرُوا وَامْلاوا الارْضَ *وَاخْضِعُوهَا وَتَسَلَّطُوا عَلَى سَمَكِ الْبَحْرِ وَعَلَى طَيْرِ السَّمَاءِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ حَيَوَانٍ يَدِبُّ عَلَى الارْضِ». 
*
*هل يعقل أن الله لم يُعَرِّفْ آدم بشجرة معرفة الخير والشر،* وهو الذي أحضر له كل الحيوانات وطيور السماء ليعطيها اسماء.

19 وَجَبَلَ الرَّبُّ الالَهُ مِنَ الارْضِ كُلَّ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَكُلَّ طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ *فَاحْضَرَهَا الَى ادَمَ لِيَرَى مَاذَا يَدْعُوهَا *وَكُلُّ مَا دَعَا بِهِ ادَمُ ذَاتَ نَفْسٍ حَيَّةٍ فَهُوَ اسْمُهَا. 
20 *فَدَعَا ادَمُ بِاسْمَاءٍ جَمِيعَ الْبَهَائِمِ وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ وَجَمِيعَ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ*. وَامَّا لِنَفْسِهِ فَلَمْ يَجِدْ مُعِينا نَظِيرَهُ. 


أنت تريد حرفا ونحن نريد روحا.


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2010)

آسفة أخي *فريدي*

بدأت الكتابة وأخرتني امور منزلية ولم انتبه لدخولك وكتابة ردك.


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2010)

أمة قال:


> آسفة أخي *فريدي*
> 
> بدأت الكتابة وأخرتني امور منزلية ولم انتبه لدخولك وكتابة ردك.


 


*أختنا الفاضلة أمة *

*ردك يُؤكد أن *
*الروح واحد وأن لنا *
*إله واحد الذي يمنحنا الرد الواحد *
*وذلك يُثبتنا في الحق الواحد الذي لا يتغيَّر *


----------



## أَمَة (18 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *أختنا الفاضلة أمة *
> 
> *ردك يُؤكد أن *
> *الروح واحد وأن لنا *
> ...


 

آمين آمين آمين
* مبارك انت ايها الرب اله ابائنا مسبح وممجد اسمك الى الدهور *​


----------



## أحـمد ديـدات (18 يونيو 2010)

*أهلاً بكِ أستاذة أمة ويا أستاذ فريدي*
*.*




> أجدُ في كلامك عن آدم أنه لم يكن يعرف أن ما أكله كان من الشجرة المحرمة *افتراضا* منك أن الله أوصى آدم بالإمتناع عن أكل شجرة معرفة الخير والشر دون أن يحددها له. حاشا يا استاذ أن ننعت الله بالتقصير!!! الله قدوس وبعيد عن النقص والخبث والتضليل.


 
*لا أعلم من أين إستقيتِ هذا المعنى من كلامي صراحةً ؟ فأنا كلامي كان واضحاً جداً فلقد قلت بالحرف الواحد* 

*



  آدم عرف أن هناك شجرة مُحرمة ,وهذا شئ مُنتهي أمره 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ما أريد أن أوصله إليكم فهمه الأستاذ فريدي وهذا ما سنراه الآن




لقد سأل الرب آدم سؤال محدد ( الشجرة التي أوصيتك أن لا )

فأجاب آدم إجابة محددة ( هِيَ اعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ ) ... الشجرة بالــ التعريف 

تعني الكلام عن شجرة بعينها وليست أي شجرة 

فالسؤال كان عن الشجرة 

وإجابة آدم كانت عن نفس الشجرة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لقد أجاب آدم على سؤال الرب؛لأنه فور أكله مما أعطته إياه حواء أدرك أنه عاري فعلم ساعتها أنه قد أكل من الشجرة المُحرمة ..!

تكوين 3
7 فَانْفَتَحَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَلِمَا أَنَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَانِ. فَخَاطَا أَوْرَاقَ تِينٍ وَصَنَعَا لأَنْفُسِهِمَا مَآزِرَ.

فلما ساله الرب كانت إجابته نتيجة ما حدث له أي بإدراك أنه صار عارياً ,لكن للآن لم تُعطني دليل على أن آدم كان يعرف أنه يأكل من شجرة الحياة وقتما أعطته المرأة ليأكل ..!

سعيد بحوارك أستاذ فريدي فأنت بالفعل شخصية محترمة ولا أنسى الأستاذة أمة بالطبع

لكما تحياتي 
.*
​


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2010)

أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> * للآن لم تُعطني دليل على أن آدم كان يعرف أنه يأكل من شجرة الحياة وقتما أعطته المرأة ليأكل ..!*​


 

*ومن قال لك أنه أكل من شجرة الحياة *

*أين النص الكتابي ... رجاء موافتنا به *


----------



## أحـمد ديـدات (18 يونيو 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> *ومن قال لك أنه أكل من شجرة الحياة *
> 
> *أين النص الكتابي ... رجاء موافتنا به *


 
*ولماذا صار عارياً ؟؟ يا عزيزي لا ترد على طلبي بطلب آخر,فأنا هنا لم آتِ لأعلق المشانق,إن لم يوجد هذا النص فلا مشكلة , ننتقل لنقطة أخرى ...! وعجبي *​


----------



## أحـمد ديـدات (18 يونيو 2010)

*عذراً على هذا الخطأ ..شجرة الحياة لم يأكل منها آدم ...بل شجرة معرفة الخير والشر ..! معذرة منك*​


----------



## fredyyy (18 يونيو 2010)

*أعود وأكرر *

*لقد سأل الرب آدم سؤال محدد ( الشجرة التي أوصيتك أن لا )*

*فأجاب آدم إجابة محددة ( هِيَ اعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ ) ... الشجرة بالــ التعريف *

*تعني الكلام عن شجرة بعينها وليست أي شجرة *

*فالسؤال كان عن الشجرة *

*وإجابة آدم كانت عن نفس الشجرة*

*



ولم يقل أي شجرة تقصد يارب 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
**إذا كان يعلم أنه حين أكل كان يأكل من ثمار الشجرة التي يقصدها الله *

*والسؤال المنطقي *
*لماذا ُتخفي حواء عن آدم شريكها في الجنة شيئاً ؟ هل يوجد من هو أقرب إليها من آدم ؟*


----------



## غوغو (18 يونيو 2010)

> *وإجابة آدم كانت عن نفس الشجرة*
> *ولم يقل أي شجرة تقصد يارب *​
> *
> *


 


*# ................................ #*

*حرر بواسطة المشرف *​


*لقد أجاب آدم على سؤال الرب؛*
​
*لأنه فور أكله مما أعطته إياه حواء أدرك أنه عاري فعلم ساعتها أنه قد أكل من الشجرة المُحرمة ..!*


*تكوين 3*
*7 فَانْفَتَحَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَلِمَا أَنَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَانِ. فَخَاطَا أَوْرَاقَ تِينٍ وَصَنَعَا لأَنْفُسِهِمَا مَآزِرَ.*​


----------



## M a K a R i O u S (18 يونيو 2010)

*سلام ونعمة رب المجد *



*



لقد أجاب آدم على سؤال الرب؛لأنه فور أكله مما أعطته إياه حواء أدرك أنه عاري فعلم ساعتها أنه قد أكل من الشجرة المُحرمة ..!

تكوين 3
7 فَانْفَتَحَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَلِمَا أَنَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَانِ. فَخَاطَا أَوْرَاقَ تِينٍ وَصَنَعَا لأَنْفُسِهِمَا مَآزِرَ.

فلما ساله الرب كانت إجابته نتيجة ما حدث له أي بإدراك أنه صار عارياً ,لكن للآن لم تُعطني دليل على أن آدم كان يعرف أنه يأكل من شجرة الحياة وقتما أعطته المرأة ليأكل ..!

أنقر للتوسيع...

*

*نضع كلام الكتاب المقدس حتى نرى الموضوع كاملا :-*

[q-bible]
. 6فَرَأَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ أَنَّ الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلأَكْلِ، وَأَنَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ، وَأَنَّ الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. *فَأَخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَأَكَلَتْ، وَأَعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا أَيْضًا مَعَهَا فَأَكَلَ*. 7فَانْفَتَحَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَلِمَا أَنَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَانِ. فَخَاطَا أَوْرَاقَ تِينٍ وَصَنَعَا لأَنْفُسِهِمَا مَآزِرَ.
8وَسَمِعَا صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ الإِلهِ مَاشِيًا فِي الْجَنَّةِ عِنْدَ هُبُوبِ رِيحِ النَّهَارِ، فَاخْتَبَأَ آدَمُ وَامْرَأَتُهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ الإِلهِ فِي وَسَطِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ. 9فَنَادَى الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ آدَمَ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَيْنَ أَنْتَ؟». 10فَقَالَ: «سَمِعْتُ صَوْتَكَ فِي الْجَنَّةِ فَخَشِيتُ، لأَنِّي عُرْيَانٌ فَاخْتَبَأْتُ». 11فَقَالَ: «مَنْ أَعْلَمَكَ أَنَّكَ عُرْيَانٌ؟ هَلْ أَكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ أَنْ لاَ تَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا؟» 12فَقَالَ آدَمُ: «*الْمَرْأَةُ الَّتِي جَعَلْتَهَا مَعِي هِيَ أَعْطَتْنِي مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ فَأَكَلْتُ*». 13فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «مَا هذَا الَّذِي فَعَلْتِ؟» فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ: «الْحَيَّةُ غَرَّتْنِي فَأَكَلْتُ». 14فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ لِلْحَيَّةِ: «لأَنَّكِ فَعَلْتِ هذَا، مَلْعُونَةٌ أَنْتِ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَهَائِمِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ. عَلَى بَطْنِكِ تَسْعَيْنَ وَتُرَابًا تَأْكُلِينَ كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكِ. 15وَأَضَعُ عَدَاوَةً بَيْنَكِ وَبَيْنَ الْمَرْأَةِ، وَبَيْنَ نَسْلِكِ وَنَسْلِهَا. هُوَ يَسْحَقُ رَأْسَكِ، وَأَنْتِ تَسْحَقِينَ عَقِبَهُ». 16وَقَالَ لِلْمَرْأَةِ: «تَكْثِيرًا أُكَثِّرُ أَتْعَابَ حَبَلِكِ، بِالْوَجَعِ تَلِدِينَ أَوْلاَدًا. وَإِلَى رَجُلِكِ يَكُونُ اشْتِيَاقُكِ وَهُوَ يَسُودُ عَلَيْكِ». 17وَقَالَ لآدَمَ: «*لأَنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ لِقَوْلِ امْرَأَتِكَ وَأَكَلْتَ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي أَوْصَيْتُكَ قَائِلاً: لاَ تَأْكُلْ مِنْهَا،* مَلْعُونَةٌ الأَرْضُ بِسَبَبِكَ. بِالتَّعَبِ تَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِكَ. 18وَشَوْكًا وَحَسَكًا تُنْبِتُ لَكَ، وَتَأْكُلُ عُشْبَ الْحَقْلِ. 19بِعَرَقِ وَجْهِكَ تَأْكُلُ خُبْزًا حَتَّى تَعُودَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أُخِذْتَ مِنْهَا. لأَنَّكَ تُرَابٌ، وَإِلَى تُرَابٍ تَعُودُ».
[/q-bible]


اذن يا سيدى الموضوع واضح تماما .. ادم سمع للمراة فى الاكل من الشجرة الذى اوصى الله ادم بعدم الاكل منها .

نضع بعض الاشياء :-
1- لماذا لا يعترض ادم وقال انه لا يعرف انها الشجرة حينما اعطت حواء ادم ولكن سؤال الله واضح ورد ادم واضح بانه اخذ من الشجرة
2- الله ليس بهكذا صورة حتى يقع عقاب او قصاص لمجرد ان ادم لم يعرف هذا الامر ..ويضع عليه عقاب وكانه يعرف الشجرة وهو لا يعرف


----------



## Twin (18 يونيو 2010)

أحـمد ديـدات قال:


> *لكن للآن لم تُعطني دليل على أن آدم كان يعرف أنه يأكل من شجرة معرفة الخير والشر وقتما أعطته المرأة ليأكل ..!*​​​




*أخي السائل *
*تمت الأجابة ع الموضوع ... علي ما أعتقد *
*وأنت تجادل وتسأل أين الدليل*
*ولم تعطيني دليل*
*هل تملك دليل*
*؟*
*؟*
*؟*
*طيب أنت تسأل عن دليل معرفة أدم للشجرة*
*طيب *
*متقولنا أنت الدليل علي عدم معرفته للشجرة*
*كدة الموضوع مقبول*

*في أنتظار دليلك بجهل أدم بأنه يأكل من الشجرة المحرمة *​


----------



## انت الفادي (18 يونيو 2010)

*بأسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين.

عزيزي احمد ديدات.. لقد فهمت ما ترمي اليه حضرتك و في الواقع ما تطلبه انت موجود في النص امامك.. ساقدم لك النص و اوضح لك اين و كيف طلبك متوافر في النص:

*[q-bible] *وَكَانَتِ الْحَيَّةُ احْيَلَ جَمِيعِ حَيَوَانَاتِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ الَّتِي  عَمِلَهَا الرَّبُّ الالَهُ فَقَالَتْ لِلْمَرْاةِ: «احَقّا قَالَ اللهُ  لا تَاكُلا مِنْ كُلِّ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ؟» 
2 فَقَالَتِ الْمَرْاةُ  لِلْحَيَّةِ: «مِنْ ثَمَرِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ نَاكُلُ 
3 وَامَّا ثَمَرُ  الشَّجَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ الْجَنَّةِ فَقَالَ اللهُ: لا تَاكُلا  مِنْهُ وَلا تَمَسَّاهُ لِئَلَّا تَمُوتَا». 
4 فَقَالَتِ الْحَيَّةُ  لِلْمَرْاةِ: «لَنْ تَمُوتَا! 
5 بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ  تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ  عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ». 
6 فَرَاتِ الْمَرْاةُ انَّ  الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ  الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ  وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ. 
7 فَانْفَتَحَتْ  اعْيُنُهُمَا وَعَلِمَا انَّهُمَا عُرْيَانَانِ. فَخَاطَا اوْرَاقَ تِينٍ  وَصَنَعَا لانْفُسِهِمَا مَازِرَ. 
8 وَسَمِعَا صَوْتَ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ  مَاشِيا فِي الْجَنَّةِ عِنْدَ هُبُوبِ رِيحِ النَّهَارِ فَاخْتَبَا ادَمُ  وَامْرَاتُهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ الالَهِ فِي وَسَطِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ.*  [/q-bible]
*هذا الجزء المعلم عليه باللون الاحمر يوضح ما تطلبه انت..
لاحظ عزيزي ان النص لم يقول فذهبت حواء الي ادم او نادت عليه من بعيد او او او... بل قال : فأخذت من ثمرها و اكلت و اعطت رجلها..
اكلت و اعظت رجلها.. 
هذا الكلام يوضح ان ادم موجود في نفس الموقف و انه استمع الي الحديث او الحوار.. و يعرف ايضا من اين جائت حواء بالثمرة.. ( ايا كان نوع هذه الثمرة)
و هناك احتمال اخر لا يتعارض مع الاول.. ان هذه الثمرة هي ثمرة فريدة من نوعها في المكان و لذلك كان الحوار دائما بلفظ الشجرة اي معرفة بأل.
و في كلتا الحالتين فادم و احواء كلاهما ليس لديهم اي اعزار 

لان الهنا اله عادل.. و لم يفعل في تاريخ البشرية شئ يمكن للانسان ان يتحجج به او يتعزر به.

*


----------



## fredyyy (30 يونيو 2010)

*تم نقل المشاركات الخارجة عن موضوع خطية آدم *

*الى هذا الرابط *


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?p=2210381#post2210381


----------



## مريم70 (3 يوليو 2010)

هل ادم كان يعرف الخير و الشر ومميز قبل الاكل من الشجرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يوليو 2010)

*

مريم70 قال:



			هل ادم كان يعرف الخير و الشر ومميز قبل الاكل من الشجرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


كان يعرف الخير فقط
ولا يعرف الشر​*


----------



## مريم70 (3 يوليو 2010)

انتظر يا بني الفاضل النص يقول (( بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ)) اي انهما لا يعرفان الخير و الشر حسب النص والحية لم تقل لهما ستعرفان الشر فقط ارجوا دليل على معرفة آدم للخير فقط وجهله للشر فحسب النص لا يعرفان لا الخير و لا الشر (( 22وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالآنَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ)) وهذا النص ايضا يوضح انهما لم يكونا عارفين للخير و الشر معا إلا بعد الاكل من الشجرة.


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (3 يوليو 2010)

*


مريم70 قال:



			انتظر يا بني الفاضل النص يقول (( بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ)) اي انهما لا يعرفان الخير و الشر حسب النص والحية لم تقل لهما ستعرفان الشر فقط ارجوا دليل على معرفة آدم للخير فقط وجهله للشر فحسب النص لا يعرفان لا الخير و لا الشر (( 22وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالآنَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ)) وهذا النص ايضا يوضح انهما لم يكونا عارفين للخير و الشر معا إلا بعد الاكل من الشجرة.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


النص لم يقل انهما لا يعرفان الخير و الشر
بل قال : ان اكلتم تكونان عارفين الخير و الشر .. وهذه جملة خداعية للشيطان ليخدع آدم ويوهمه بأنه سيصير عالم بكل شئ مثل الله
ولكن انظري للقول و المعني الصحيح .. وهو قول الله و ليس قول الشيطان

و َقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ - (معا) -. وَالآنَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ)
لذلك قال الله : لعله يمد يده و ............ وهذا هو الشر
اذن الله قال ان الانسان صار عالم للخير و الشر معا .. بما يعني ان الانسان ( زادت معرفته ) بمعرفة الشر بالاضافة الي الخير الذي يعلمه سابقا

وصلت؟​*


----------



## fredyyy (3 يوليو 2010)

مريم70 قال:


> انتظر يا بني الفاضل النص يقول (( بَلِ اللهُ عَالِمٌ انَّهُ يَوْمَ تَاكُلانِ مِنْهُ تَنْفَتِحُ اعْيُنُكُمَا وَتَكُونَانِ كَاللهِ عَارِفَيْنِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ)) اي انهما لا يعرفان الخير و الشر حسب النص والحية لم تقل لهما ستعرفان الشر فقط ارجوا دليل على معرفة آدم للخير فقط وجهله للشر فحسب النص لا يعرفان لا الخير و لا الشر (( 22وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ: «هُوَذَا الإِنْسَانُ قَدْ صَارَ كَوَاحِدٍ مِنَّا عَارِفًا الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ. وَالآنَ لَعَلَّهُ يَمُدُّ يَدَهُ وَيَأْخُذُ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ أَيْضًا وَيَأْكُلُ وَيَحْيَا إِلَى الأَبَدِ)) وهذا النص ايضا يوضح انهما لم يكونا عارفين للخير و الشر معا إلا بعد الاكل من الشجرة.


 

*أختنا مريم *

*الكلام لا يحتمل التأوييل *

*آدم قبل الأكل من الشجرة ... كان يفعل الخير دون أن يُميِّزة *

*فهو خليقة الله الرائعة الكاملة في تواصل كامل معه ... دون تشويش *

*لكن بعد الأكل من الشجرة أصبح عندة دراية بأن *

*الخير خير ... والشر شر *

*الموضوع واضح ... رجاء عدم الإطالة في نقطة مُنتهية لتفادي غلق الموضوع *


----------



## مريم70 (4 يوليو 2010)

بني طول بالك شوية :اين دليلك على استنتاجك انا قدمت دليل من الكتاب المقدس وانت قدمت استنتاج من عندك فقط اين النص الدال على معرفة آدم للخير قبل الاكل وشكرا


----------



## fredyyy (4 يوليو 2010)

مريم70 قال:


> فقط اين النص الدال على *معرفة آدم للخير قبل الاكل* وشكرا


 

*إذا كان هذا ردك *

*إذاً أنت لم تفهمي شيئًا من كلامي أو لا تريدي تغيير فكرتك *

*حاولي إظهار بعض التفهم لردودنا ... وكتابة أستفسارات لها قيمة *


----------



## أَمَة (4 يوليو 2010)

مريم70 قال:


> بني طول بالك شوية :اين دليلك على استنتاجك انا قدمت دليل من الكتاب المقدس وانت قدمت استنتاج من عندك فقط اين النص الدال على معرفة آدم للخير قبل الاكل وشكرا


 

لا تتقولي بما لا تعلمين.
لأن أقوالنا ليست استنتاجات بل هي خلاصة لمعرفة الإعلانات الإهية لشعب الله منذ خلق الله الإنسان. 

هذه الإعلانات كلها مدونة في كتب ومجمعة في كتاب واحد يسمى الكتاب المقدس.  منها الإعلانا التي أملاها الله لموسى ومنها الكتابية عن طريق الأنبياء ومنها الورؤية وآخرها *ظهوره الله بالجسد*.

دليلك الذي قدمتيه غلط لأنه كلام الحية وليس كلام الله.

هذا هو كلام الله الذي ليس فيه دليل من كلامك. فانت من يستنتج يا مريم:

*16 وَاوْصَى الرَّبُّ الالَهُ ادَمَ قَائِلا: «مِنْ جَمِيعِ شَجَرِ الْجَنَّةِ تَاكُلُ اكْلا 
17 وَامَّا شَجَرَةُ مَعْرِفَةِ الْخَيْرِ وَالشَّرِّ فَلا تَاكُلْ مِنْهَا لانَّكَ يَوْمَ تَاكُلُ مِنْهَا مَوْتا تَمُوتُ».*

الأهم من كل الجدل العقيم هو

الله أوصى بعدم الأكل من الشجرة
وآدم عصى وصية الله

*والطاعة لا تطلب المعرفة*


----------



## مريم70 (4 يوليو 2010)

صباح النور
اولا من غير اتهامات ارجوا ان تكون هناك ثقة متبادلة بيننا
ثانيا جدالنا ليس عقيما الا اذا كنت انت لا تريد الحق
ثالثا الله قال بالحرف الواحد (( واما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر ......)) فهذا يدل على ان ادم لم يكن عارف للخير و الشر قبل الاكل وقد علمه بعد الاكل فقط اي ان ثمار الشجرة هو من ترك ادم يعرف 
رابعا انت ذكرت ان ادم كان يفعل الخير ولا يدركه اي انه يعمل بدون معرفته انه خير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟


----------



## geegoo (4 يوليو 2010)

مريم70 قال:


> ثالثا الله قال بالحرف الواحد (( واما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر ......)) فهذا يدل على ان ادم لم يكن عارف للخير و الشر قبل الاكل وقد علمه بعد الاكل فقط اي ان ثمار الشجرة هو من ترك ادم يعرف
> رابعا انت ذكرت ان ادم كان يفعل الخير ولا يدركه اي انه يعمل بدون معرفته انه خير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟


*ادم مخلوق بطبيعة لا تعرف الشر ....
و بالتالي كانت كل أعماله في نطاق الخير فقط ....
هو مخلوق علي الخير ...
ما هي المشكلة ؟؟
أنه لا يدرك أن هذا خير ؟؟
و كيف يدرك إذا لم يعرف أو يقابل نقيض لطبيعته الخيرة ؟؟
أتذكر رواية عن طفل ألقي في غابة و تكفلت الحيوانات به حتي نضج ....
هل لو عاش هذا الانسان معتقدا أنه لا يوجد  بشر و أن الحيوانات هي كل ما في  العالم من خليقة ....
هل سيكون جاهلا  ؟؟*
*بالطبع لا لأنه حكم في حدود معرفته و معطياته و خبراته ....*


----------



## geegoo (4 يوليو 2010)

مريم70 قال:


> لحظة من فضلك -اقتباس- الطاعة لا تتطلب معرفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يا سيدي وبني هل يمكن ان نطبق عقوبة ما على انسان غير مميز فاقد للاهلية وجاهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> هل نطبق العقوبات الوضعية -القانون-على طفل مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*ما علاقة هذا بذاك .....
الطاعة لا تتطلب معرفة بما أمرنا الله أن نجتنبه ....
لعلم الله غير المحدود و لثقتنا فيه و في حبه لنا ....
هل طاعتك للقانون تتطلب أن تجربي بنفسك الجريمة و تعيشيها لكيلا تكرريها ثانية ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
و هل كل انسان أمين _ مثلا _ قد سرق مرة علي الأقل لكي يعرف ما هي السرقة ثم يعيش أمينا فيما بعد ؟؟*


----------



## أَمَة (4 يوليو 2010)

مريم70 قال:


> صباح النور
> اولا من غير اتهامات ارجوا ان تكون هناك ثقة متبادلة بيننا
> ثانيا جدالنا ليس عقيما الا اذا كنت انت لا تريد الحق
> ثالثا الله قال بالحرف الواحد (( واما شجرة معرفة الخير و الشر ......)) فهذا يدل على ان ادم لم يكن عارف للخير و الشر قبل الاكل وقد علمه بعد الاكل فقط اي ان ثمار الشجرة هو من ترك ادم يعرف
> رابعا انت ذكرت ان ادم كان يفعل الخير ولا يدركه اي انه يعمل بدون معرفته انه خير !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟


 
تفسيرك غلط ونحن غير ملزمين بالأخذ به.

*إعطي إثباتا واحدا أنه لم يكن عارفا للخير والشر من الكتاب المقدس.*


يبدو انك لا تقرائي بل تريدي ان تجادلي وتقتطفين من الردود من يحلو لك.

قلنا أن أقوالنا ليست استنتاجات بل هي خلاصة لمعرفة الإعلانات الإهية لشعب الله منذ خلق الله الإنسان. 
هذه الإعلانات موجوجة في لكتاب المقدس الذي يحتوي على 66 كتابا و1189 إصحاحا.

وهو نسيج متكامل متداخل لا يمكنك فصله عن بعض.

وحضرتك تأتين وتفسير على ذوقك وانت لم تقرائي الكتب وغير مؤهلة لتفسير كلمتين من اصل ما يفوق الثلاثة ارباع المليون كلمة. 


​​


----------



## أَمَة (4 يوليو 2010)

مريم70 قال:


> لحظة من فضلك -اقتباس- الطاعة لا تتطلب معرفة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> يا سيدي وبني *هل يمكن ان نطبق عقوبة ما على انسان غير مميز فاقد للاهلية وجاهل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> هل نطبق العقوبات الوضعية -القانون-على طفل مثلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 


*عجبي!!!!!!!!!!!*

أراك تجعلين نفسك أكثر عدالة من الله.

وكيف استنتجتِ ان آدم كان فاقد الأهمية؟؟
هذا ليس سؤالا بل إستنكارا لهذا التفكير.

يغلق الموضوع 
ليس لعجز منا كما يحلو لكم ان تقولون دائما
بل لأننا قمنا بواجبنا وعملنا ما علينا ان نعمله
انتِ سألتِ
ونحن أجبنا
إقتنعتي أم لم تقتنعي
 هذا ليس عملنا
بل عمل نعمة الرب التي عليك ان تقبليها
لأن الرب يحترم إرادتك
​​​


----------

